# Wanted: grass livery within 10 miles Brighton



## CharlotteRS (8 April 2015)

Hi

I've already posted about New Barn Farm in Portslade but thought there must be other places in Brighton area that offer grass DIY. So here I am again, asking for more advice.

Ideally I'd like a stable for winter, but this isn't essential. Also a school but again, not a deal breaker! Just good grazing/fencing, good hacking and friendly people!

If anyone has any recommendations I'd love to hear from you.

I have a 15.1h welsh section D mare. 

Thanks!
Charlotte


----------



## roanrebel (16 April 2015)

There was a place in Falmer village that did DIY but I've not been over there for a few years. Not far from Sussex uni.


----------



## CharlotteRS (22 April 2015)

thanks!


----------



## sussex_sun (23 April 2015)

Hoddern Farm - right at the back of Peacehaven (also accessible from Piddinghoe) is a lovely friendly yard with a school and great hacking.


----------

